# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Thời gian ngưng đọng tại 1985 Cafe - Cafe Sài Gòn

## hangnt

> *1985 Cafe*
> 
> _* Địa chỉ: 7a/67 Thành Thái, Q.10, TP.HCM_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến 1985 Cafe_


*Ấn tượng về cái tên xưa cũ khiến tôi chẳng muốn ghé bước, song những tổ chim nhiều màu sắc, những bộ bàn ghế thấp, khung cửa kính cao cao… đã mời gọi tôi vào bên trong lúc nào không hay.*


Lật giở trang đầu tiên của thực đơn, những dòng ghi chú giải thích tên quán đập vào mắt khiến tôi không nén nổi tò mò. Ngoài việc 1985 là năm sinh của hai người chủ, quán còn muốn giúp thực khách hình dung được sau nạn đói 1945 và 10 năm giải phóng, ẩm thực thế nào; con người và phương tiện di chuyển biến đổi ra sao trong ngần ấn năm. Những dòng chú thích này được diễn đạt bằng văn phong trẻ trung khiến mọi người bật cười vui vẻ.

Ấn tượng tiếp theo là ngoài thực đơn khá phong phú, giá các món cực rẻ, chỉ từ 12.000 - 30.000 đồng.

Không bề thế như cà phê Du Miên, Miền Đồng Thảo, Tino Garden, cũng không be bé tổ chim như Ngôi nhà số 7, hay Vừng ơi mở... song 1985 đủ rộng để mang đến cho thực khách nhiều không gian, nhiều góc ngồi phù hợp với từng tâm trạng, từng đối tượng.

Đó có thể là góc ngồi ngay dưới sân khấu với chỉ duy nhất chiếc đàn ghi ta gỗ, hay những bộ bàn ghế cao phù hợp cho những cuộc gặp mặt nghiêm túc. Còn nếu tìm nơi đảm bảo các tiêu chí mát mẻ, yên tĩnh, đầy sức sáng tạo để thả mình trong âm nhạc, trong sách báo hay công  việc thì lầu hai của quán với những chiếc bàn thấp, đệm ngồi là lựa chọn không tồi.

Không những vậy, 1985 còn là sự pha trộn giữa những trường phái đối lập nhau, sự trẻ trung năng động và chút yên tĩnh, lắng đọng; những mảng màu rực rỡ của tổ chim, đĩa gỗ và các mảng tường giấy báo đen trắng. Cái thú vị ấy còn đến từ chiếc tủ kính trưng bày những bộ lens tạo nên sự ghen tỵ của các tay mê chụp ảnh. Đó là bởi một trong hai chủ nhân của quán là nhiếp ảnh gia nổi tiếng Đình Dzũ.

Ngoài không gian thú vị, quán còn "chiêu đãi" khách chiếc bát con đựng đầy những hạt gạo rang và bắp nổ. Tuy không đáng giá nhưng việc vừa đọc sách hay nói chuyện với bạn bè, vừa nhấm nháp món quà vặt thơm thơm, giòn giòn vui miệng trong tiếng nhạc dịu nhẹ, thỉnh thoảng lại nhấp giọng với  món nước yêu thích, cuộc sống trở nên thi vị và đáng giá hơn bao giờ hết.





















Và "chai nước cà rốt" đi lạc giúp cuộc trò chuyện thêm xôm tụ.



> *1985 Cafe*
> 
> _* Địa chỉ: 7a/67 Thành Thái, Q.10, TP.HCM_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến 1985 Cafe_





(Nguồn Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

chủ quán sn 1985 ak

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Quán này trang trí đẹp thật
Đến đây post ảnh thì tuyệt

----------


## jhonnyboy

Nội thất bên trong nhìn dễ thương quá

----------

